# Tudor of Omega?



## malus65

Sinds vorige week op een Nederlands forum een vintage Tudor Submariner gepost werd als nieuwe aanwinst, ben ik helemaal "van slag":-d
Alhoewel ik op dit moment geen oorlogskas heb voor zo'n uitgave, zou ik van jullie toch graag willen weten waarvoor je zou gaan:

Een Planet Ocean van Omega, vind je soms vanaf 1800 euro tweedehands, als ik me niet vergis, of een Tudor Submariner 79090 of 79190. Zit ongeveer op dezelfde prijs-of iets meer.
Rolex valt buiten budget helaas, maar met Tudor zou ik ook kunnen levenb-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, lastige hoor!

Ik zou denk ik toch voor de PO gaan in dit geval. Zo'n Tudor is natuurlijk begeerlijk, en hier op Kaliber komt er geregeld een moderne versie langs die echt heel erg mooi is. Maar toch, de modellen waar jij nu over zit te denken, zijn natuurlijk eigenlijk een soort van Sub-hommages van het hoogste niveau. Bedoel ik niet lullig ofzo, zou er zelf graag eentje willen hebben, maar in dit geval zou ik dan liever voor de PO gaan. Of nog een tijdje doorsparen en een echte Sub kopen uiteraard ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Idd lastig, mede ook omdat het totaal andere horloges zijn. Beide zouden niet mijn keus zijn, alhoewel ik ze absoluut niet verkeerd vind! Dus om eerlijk te zijn zou ik doorsparen voor een sub. Elke maand iets op zij leggen en dan na een paar jaar bij een mooie gebeurtenis er eentje aanschaffen. 
Met name omdat ik weet dat een Sub toch in je hoofd rond zwerft!


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Idd lastig, mede ook omdat het totaal andere horloges zijn. Beide zouden niet mijn keus zijn, alhoewel ik ze absoluut niet verkeerd vind! Dus om eerlijk te zijn zou ik doorsparen voor een sub. Elke maand iets op zij leggen en dan na een paar jaar bij een mooie gebeurtenis er eentje aanschaffen.
> Met name omdat ik weet dat je een Sub toch in je hoofd rond zwerft!


Waarom zouden ze niet jouw keuze zijn? Grappig dat de kenner onmiddellijk opmerkt dat het twee totaal andere horloges zijn. De oppervlakkige waarnemer ziet volgens meer overeenkomsten:
-allebei duiker
-ongeveer dezelfde prijsklasse en fromaat
-automatisch uurwerk

Waarom zijn ze toch totaal verschillend, dat vraag ik u af heden ten dage


----------



## Lester Burnham

malus65 said:


> Waarom zouden ze niet jouw keuze zijn? Grappig dat de kenner onmiddellijk opmerkt dat het twee totaal andere horloges zijn. De oppervlakkige waarnemer ziet volgens meer overeenkomsten:
> -allebei duiker
> -ongeveer dezelfde prijsklasse en fromaat
> -automatisch uurwerk
> 
> Waarom zijn ze toch totaal verschillend, dat vraag ik u af heden ten dage


Een verschil is volgens mij dat de Tudor echt is ontworpen volgens de oude stijl duikhorloges (Fifty Fathoms / Submariner) terwijl de PO een op zichzelf staand, moderner (maar minder tijdloos) ontwerp is. Dat het een moderner concept is kan je ook terugzien aan o.a. de hogere waterdichtheid en Helium Escape Valve.

Ik denk dat de Tudor door het wat traditionelere ontwerp een heel andere doelgroep zal aanspreken dan de PO, in zoverre ben ik het met Bidle eens.


----------



## Bidle

Daar vraag je me wat....

Allereerst mijn vriendin vind bijna al mijn horloges op elkaar lijken behalve als duidelijk de wijzerplaat van kleur verschilt. Vind de horloges echt een andere uitstraling hebben,... uiteraard slechts mijn mening... De Omega neigt meer naar netjes/klassiek terwijl de Tudor meer neigt naar Tool/robuust.

Echter vind ik het flauw om het daarmee af te doen. Qua looks vind ik de wijzers van de Omega gewoon niet mooi... datzelfde heb ik ook bijvoorbeeld bij de Railmasters. De Tudor lijkt voor mij te veel op een sub en daarbij is voor mij een sub beter in balans. Ook heb ik bij de Tudor het gevoel dat het een uitgeklede Sub is met bijvoorbeeld slechts 20atm wat overigens natuurlijk ruim voldoende is. Beide horloges ken ik redelijk goed en heb een PO weleens mee de diepte in genomen. Terug naar de verschillen:

Uurwerk:
De Tudor is uitgerust met een ETA 2824-2 met een gangsreserve van 40uur en het redelijk standaard tikgetal van 28.800bhp (8p/s). Prima degelijk uurwerk wat zichzelf meer dan bewezen heeft!
De Omega heeft natuurlijk het eigen kaliber, weliswaar gebaseerd op de ETA 2892-A2 en aangepast met het Co-Axial echappement ontworpen door meneer Daniels. Dit met daardoor het 'ongebruikelijke' tikgetal van 15.200bph of 7 tikken per seconden.

Wijzerplaat:
De Tudor komt natuurlijk ook in andere kleuren maar oogt sowieso een stuk rustiger door de ronde indexen en de kleinere minuten-streepjes. Bij beide zijn de indexen opgelegd enkel zien we bij de Omega een matte wijzerplaat wat minder licht reflecteert. 
Toch zijn beide uitstekend afleesbaar en zijn beide voorzien van saffier glas.
Laatste opmerking is dat het oranje tipje bij de Omega na verloop van tijd het oranje tipje nog weleens verkleurd. 
Kortom genoeg verschil.

Bezel:
Beide bezels zijn voorzien van 120 clicks wat zowat ook een standaard is in horlogeland. Alhoewel ik persoonlijk 60 clicks prefereer. Dit mede omdat een halve minuut niet interessant is dus 60 is gewoon voldoende. Al helemaal als de bezel netjes is uitgelijnd.
Verschil is er zeker.
Beide een andere lettertype waarbij praktisch gezien de Tudor beter afleesbaar is dan de Omega. Wat in mijn ogen toch altijd een beetje lijkt op platgedrukte cijfers.

Kroon:
De Tudor maakt gebruik van de Rolex Trip-lock kroon, die natuurlijk fantastisch is. Enkel toch blijft het horloge steken op 20atm. Waarbij de Omega gaat tot 60atm. De kroon van de Omega is verder ook perfect qua kroon en eigenlijk mooier afgewerkt. Alle rubbers zitten namelijk verborgen en zijn dus niet te zien bij het opendraaien van de kroon in tegenstelling tot de Trip-lock kroon van de Tudor.
Dan nog moeten we de extra kroon van de Omega niet vergeten voor het laten ontsnappen van Helium.

Band en sluiting:
Beide een stalen band waarbij die van Omega solider aanvoelt en beter lijkt te zijn afgewerkt. Enkel voor mij is dit meer optisch bedrog door de rondingen die de band heeft. De randen van de Tudor zijn superstrak en dus ook erg netjes.
De sluiting van de Omega is een stuk stabieler dan de Tudor sluiting. Echter als er iets is met de sluiting van de Tudor kun je hem zelf even makkelijk bijbuigen. Of dit überhaupt de bedoeling moet zijn is een andere vraag.

Kast:
Helaas ken ik niet al de maten precies uit mijn hoofd. Echter verschillen deze tov elkaar. Waarbij de diameter natuurlijk de eerste is die opvalt. 39,5mm van de Tudor vs 42/45mm van de Omega.

Enfin,... genoeg verschillen! Daarbij toch niet interessant want gewoon nog even doorsparen voor die mooie Sub. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Jazeker! Ik ben bezig om het tot me door te laten dringen Toch denk ik niet dat een Rolex er snel zal komen... ik denk niet dat ik zo'n bedrag ervoor over heb. Teveel andere mooie horloges die ik ook nog zou willen. Bijvoorbeeld Enicar Sherpa Divette of Super Dive, prachtige horloges en inderdaad, dat hebben meer mensen ontdekt. Heb je op Flickr al gekeken bij afghtiga? Die heeft me toch een collectie Vintage op de foto gezet, daar wordt ik nou gewoon naar van Tudor blijft me daarentegen toch wel aanspreken, allereerst omdat de prijzen iets rustiger zijn, en niet echt bekend bij het grotere publiek. Toch de echte uitstraling zonder hommage te willen zijn.


Gewoon doen waar je happy van wordt. Daarbij zijn het allemaal horloges die niet lastig te verkopen zijn..... mocht je toch spijt krijgen of het toch niet helemaal naar je zin zijn. Wat betreft de Tudor horloges vind ik de oude wel erg gaaf en dan helemaal met het fantastische bloemetje erop.

Voorbeeld van het net geplukt:


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Gewoon doen waar je happy van wordt. Daarbij zijn het allemaal horloges die niet lastig te verkopen zijn..... mocht je toch spijt krijgen of het toch niet helemaal naar je zin zijn. Wat betreft de Tudor horloges vind ik de oude wel erg gaaf en dan helemaal met het fantastische bloemetje erop.
> 
> Voorbeeld van het net geplukt:


Klopt, die is ook erg gaaf, maar daar vragen ze meestal nou net weer wél de hoofdprijs voor...


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Klopt, die is ook erg gaaf, maar daar vragen ze meestal nou net weer wél de hoofdprijs voor...


Deze is idd natuurlijk in top-staat maar er zijn ook andere goedkopere modellen. Het ging mij in het bijzonder even om het bloemetje... en dit was de duidelijkste die ik van het net kon plukken.


----------



## malus65

Hij is wel erg mooi idd. Er zijn ook goedkopere modellen, gelukkig Na de zomervakantie ga ik eens rondkijken of ik iets geschiktst kan vinden.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Hij is wel erg mooi idd. Er zijn ook goedkopere modellen, gelukkig Na de zomervakantie ga ik eens rondkijken of ik iets geschiktst kan vinden.


Altijd leuk een onderdeel van het kopen van een horloge; het zoeken, verdiepen, vergelijken, etc.


----------



## malus65

I pulled the trigger het wordt een Tudor Sub. Momenteel wordt-ie voor me ingepakt en opgestuurd vanuit Engeland. Ik ben zeer benieuwd want ik heb er eigenlijk nog nooit een irl gezien...
Ik heb gekozen voor een midsize. De normale uitvoering is voor me aan de grote kant en de midsize past precies én is een stuk goedkoper te vinden. Plaatjes volgen...


----------



## MHe225

Nu alvast gefeliciteerd - zal dat wat uitbundiger doen als ie in huis is en wij plaatjes kunnen aanschouwen. We zijn benieuwd.

Ron


----------



## dj00tiek

Ben benieuwd ja. Het is in ieder geval origineler dan een PO


----------



## malus65

Alvast een plaatje van de verkoper:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42064689/P1050754.JPG


----------



## MHe225

malus65 said:


> Alvast een plaatje van de verkoper


Nice |> .... nu nog plaatjes van jou ;-) Ziet goed uit. Gefeliciteerd.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal goed!!


----------



## malus65

Ha Ard,

goed je weer te "zien". Hij is nog niet binnen, ik lig als het ware onder de brievenbus


----------



## Martin_B

Met het risico negatief over te komen, wat ik helemaal niet zo bedoel, vraag ik het toch:
Waarom een Tudor kopen? Ik vind ze echt mooi, maar ik denk dat als ik er één zou kopen, dat ik telkens zou denken, voor dat geld had ik bijna een Rolex gehad, wat eigenlijk toch het orgineel is. 
Of zie ik het precies verkeerd om, en is het eigenlijk zonde een Rolex te kopen als je voor minder een Tudor kan krijgen, en betaal je de meerprijs alleen voor de naam (en een verstopt uurwerk)?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

Hallo Martin,

een hele reële vraag. Rolex heeft natuurlijk de eigen manufacture calibers ingebouwd. En Rolex heeft de naam. Die bekendheid heeft Tudor niet. Daarom is Tudor dan ook gezien als wannabe Rolex, maar dat is volgens mij helemaal aan het omslaan. Vooral de modellen tot begin jaren '90 worden steeds meer gezocht. Dit komt omdat ze duidelijk het Rolex DNA hebben meegekregen: indentieke kasten, bodems, wijzers en verhoudingen en kroon, ook nog gesigneerd "Rolex". Er zit weliswaar geen manufacture uurwerk in, maar wel hoogste graad afwerking ETA's, als ik het goed heb.
Voor mij geldt dat Rolex niet echt aantrekkelijk is, als merk. Op de één of andere manier spreekt het imago mij niet echt aan. Ook de prijzen vind ik voor mij te ver gaan. Uiteindelijk is Rolex toch een beetje mainstream met een productie van vele honderdduizenden horloges per jaar, als het er niet meer zijn. Ik vind ze niet bijzonder genoeg om er 4k aan uit te geven.
Maarrrr.... ik ben toch gegrepen door een topic over de Tudor Submariner op een ander, bekend forum Het model vind ik gewoon prachtig. En Steinhart, tsja, het niet mijn ding. Teveel look-a-like naar mijn mening. Vandaar Tudor. Made bij Rolex, zonder de toeters en bellen, alleen bekend bij de liefhebber, en iets betaalbaarder, alhoewel de prijzen behoorlijk aan het oplopen zijn.
Verder vind ik blauw gewoon mooier als zwart én is dit niet de full size. Die maakt Rolex sowieso niet. Deze maat zal mij perfect passen denk ik, en is duidelijk minder duur op de tweedehands markt als de full size variant. Enige jammere is dat deze geen plexi meer heeft, maar ach... Verder voor mij alleen maar voordelen. Ik heb er vrij lang over nagedacht, voors en tegens afgewogen en ben hier op uitgekomen. (als ik een manufacture wil, dan koop ik gewoon een mooie Enicar)
Dus... vandaar.


----------



## vanhessche

malus65 said:


> Voor mij geldt dat Rolex niet echt aantrekkelijk is, als merk. Op de één of andere manier spreekt het imago mij niet echt aan. Ook de prijzen vind ik voor mij te ver gaan. Uiteindelijk is Rolex toch een beetje mainstream met een productie van vele honderdduizenden horloges per jaar, als het er niet meer zijn. Ik vind ze niet bijzonder genoeg om er 4k aan uit te geven.


Hier volg ik je echt volledig in.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sommige mensen zijn gevoeliger voor statussymbolen dan anderen ;-)

Ik durf er openlijk voor uit te komen dat ik er wel enige gevoeligheid voor heb, maar chapeau als het je niets uitmaakt! Eitherway, een fantastisch horloge :-!


----------



## vanhessche

Ik vind gewoon dat er teveel mensen zijn die een Rolex dragen en niets van horloges kennen. Ze kopen dan maar een Rolex om ... een Rolex te hebben.
Meestal dan nog in het goud of met diamanten, omdat ze toch geen blijf weten met hun geld, en dan kunnen ze toch mooi zeggen dat ze een gouden Rolex rond hun pols hebben.
Puur als statussymbool en niet uit passie voor de horlogerie.

Lester, ik weet dat jij wel graag een Sub of SD zou hebben, en in mijn ogen is daar helemaal niks mis mee hoor  jij wil dit gewoon omdat het prachtige staaltjes van techniek zijn.
Van jouw zijde is er ook interesse voor hetgeen zich onder de wijzeplaat bevind. Je kan er gewoon niet om heen da Rolex een zeer goed, al dan niet hét, horlogemerk is, die oerdegelijke horloges maakt.

Dus laat ik het dan eerder zo formuleren: het is gewoon zonde dat Rolex on-eer aangedaan wordt door mensen die een Rolex gebruiken als statussymbool en niet omdat ze graag een heel degelijk horloge willen met een prachtige techniek "onder de motorkap".


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, ik begrijp beide kanten van de medaille. Aan de ene kant zijn prijzen van Rolex compleet geïnflateerd, maar aan de andere kant is het natuurlijk hét horloge merk. 
Omdat ik een enorme liefhebber ben van uurwerken, misschien nog wel meer dan van horloges, zou ik denk ik toch voor de Rolex gaan en niet voor de Tudor. 
Want behalve dat prijzen van Rolex zo de pan uit gerezen zijn, voor ETA geldt dit misschien nog wel meer. Een 2824 is door de monopoliepositie factoren over de kop gegaan, en niet door marktwerking. 

Mede oorzaak van mijn afweging is dat ik al bijna een half jaar fondsen bijeen te sparen voor een Rolex 1601, en af en toe met een scheef oog naar de Tudor versie kijk die de helft kost, en al bijna binnen handbereik is....


----------



## malus65

Ik spreek en lees helaas geen Frans, maar de foto's zeggen mij genoeg:-!

Forum Horloger, forum sur les montres • Mouvement 2824 chez Tudor, pas comme chez tout le monde

Tudor gebruikt weliswaar ETA uurwerken, maar die zijn vervolgens zo onder handen genomen, dat is gewoonweg fantastisch. Tudor vind ik prachtig, ik zou Rolex zeker net zo mooi vinden, alleen zou ik me er wat ongemakkelijk bij voelen, denk ik. In die zin geef ik niets om de status van Rolex. Wat bij mij zeker ook meespeelt is de grootte. Voor de gemiddelde pols is Rolex perfect, soms zelfs iets aan de kleine kant, maar mijn pols is niet gemiddeld, integendeel. Zoals een Rolex past om een gemiddelde pols, zo valt de midsize bij mij. Ik heb ook wel eens een Omega Seamaster pro en Planet Ocean 42 mm gepast... veel te groot. Ik vind het geen gezicht. Daarom val ik ook vaak voor vintage, is meestal toch iets kleiner. 
Oordeel zelf:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Damn wat mooi


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Damn wat mooi


Helemaal mee eens, die kleur blauw is ook erg fraai :-!
En ik begrijp je maat overweging helemaal. Hij staat je perfect. Ik wou dat ik weg kon komen met de kleinere modellen, de mooiste vintages zijn mij meestal een mm of 2 te klein :-(


----------

